# howl high can you screw



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

a perry scaffold all the way up i can sink a screw at 14 ft 10 inch's


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

My company owns 48 stages of billjax scaffold that's 270' high how high do you want to screw ?


----------



## ragebhardt (Apr 21, 2010)

*Screw*

I think the better question is how long. :whistling2:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

:laughing::laughing:


ragebhardt said:


> I think the better question is how long. :whistling2:


 


Howl high? Sometimes when I drop back and have alot of screws to catch up on I'll howl.....loud...not sure its high more bass than treble in my voice :blink: Seriously....I can screw an 8' ceiling standing on the floor but on walls I never over reach because it causes the screw to go in angled.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Just a few inches under waist high.....unless we're both standing on a box or something.


But really, 8' 2" with a DeWalt (from the floor or scaffold deck)


----------



## nickcruz (Sep 26, 2010)

6 ft ANd i screw off 9 ft from green box and 8 ft from floor.walls 8 and 9 from floor bro is 5,10 and he does 9 wall from floor also.top one is suspect at times but never a problem.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm in the mile-high club:thumbup:


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm in the mile-high club:thumbup:


with a question like that I knew this was coming:thumbup:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

How high can I screw??? About $50 dollars is as high as I will ever go for a screw.


----------

